# Assassin SUBXERΩ Tank



## Nailedit77 (20/6/16)

Within this box you will find an Assassin Tank; the name pretty much says it all, because this thing will slaughter your liquid, allowing you to reap the remains of the vapor. Its large tank allows you to vape without having to reload with liquid. Speaking of reload, the Assassin Tank comes with Bullet Coils; these coils are vertically designed allowing resistance as low as 0.2 ohms. Not only are clapton coils capable of producing bag vapor, but the taste is simply on a different dimension. Super conducting copper connections for superior power, airflow control for choice and a design that moves mountains. The Assasin tank is a device unlike any other!*

THE ASSASSIN TANK SET COMES WITH:*

1x Assasin Tank (6ml Cap.)
1x Wide Bore Stainless Steel Drip Tip
2x Bullet SUBXERΩ Clapton Coils (0.2Ω)
1x Extra Pyrex Glass Casing
1x Microfiber Cleaning Cloth
1x User Manual.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (20/6/16)

Now that is just plain SEXY!!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Willyza (20/6/16)

Really cool looking........


----------



## Boktiet (27/6/16)

Anyone have some cotton to spare so i can wipe the drool off my chin??

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CloudmanJHB (27/6/16)

That's one good looking tank !


----------



## Roodt (4/7/16)

me likes


----------



## wiesbang (4/7/16)

@NYRAD i know you will like this one


----------

